# Kenpo Clip



## hector (May 26, 2008)

Salute from Chile

this is my video with some ideas trained in classes




 
Hector


----------



## hapkenkido (May 26, 2008)

nice vid, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jai (May 26, 2008)

Great video. Love it!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## newGuy12 (Jun 1, 2008)

whoa!


----------



## KenpoTex (Jun 1, 2008)

very cool, thanks for sharing.  I really like the technique grafting with the first few.


----------



## kidswarrior (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice clip. Thanks for sharing a bit of your work.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 3, 2008)

Very nice clips of your work. Thank you.


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## The Kai (Aug 16, 2008)

Hello 
working out the bugs on a video 
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=38788807


----------



## ackks10 (Aug 16, 2008)

hector said:


> Salute from Chile
> 
> this is my video with some ideas trained in classes
> 
> ...




hey Hector, from kenpo man to another,:asian:, wait untill i see Larry, :high5:


----------



## ackks10 (Aug 16, 2008)

The Kai said:


> Hello
> working out the bugs on a video
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=38788807



Hey todd, what Bugs to you need to work out,that was fine


----------



## The Kai (Aug 17, 2008)

Just in how the clip loads and what not.  also to get some feedback


----------



## marlon (Aug 17, 2008)

hector said:


> Salute from Chile
> 
> this is my video with some ideas trained in classes
> 
> ...


 
nice work.  how often do you train ideas like this in class vs. working on set material and at what rank?

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## arnisador (Aug 17, 2008)

I saw some arnis sticks!


----------

